# Black Magic's "Dedication Series" pump design



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...
> 
> To Jimmy may he ride in peace...
> 
> ...





:fool2:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice im going to need some to put in the 60. RIP. Jimmy


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats a nice design block i remember seeing that years ago and ....... well u know. ;-) Looks great i will be buying a pump for a homie soon. can u do the bmh logo on it too?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

The funny thing is that the original design for these came from a set-up we were designing for my Lincoln back in '03/'04. Originally, these were supposed to be mini blocks with a square tank the same shape as the block. I was happy when the design evolved into this and went to someone that I respected so much. RIP Jimmy my brother!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

LunaticMark said:


> The funny thing is that the original design for these came from a set-up we were designing for my Lincoln back in '03/'04. Originally, these were supposed to be mini blocks with a square tank the same shape as the block. I was happy when the design evolved into this and went to someone that I respected so much. RIP Jimmy my brother!!!


nuff said brother!!!


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok so what kind of pumps are this piston? Or a bladder pump? The look SICK!!! Convince me on buying one of this for my regal what kind of damage can this babys do


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> Ok so what kind of pumps are this piston? Or a bladder pump? The look SICK!!! Convince me on buying one of this for my regal what kind of damage can this babys do


The pumps in all the pics were pistons but you can get these pumps in any option you want...Reg, Piston, or Bladder....Here at BMH all of our blocks interchange with any style tank we offer....The only differece will be in the price!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

TROUBLESOME said:


> The pumps in all the pics were pistons but you can get these pumps in any option you want...Reg, Piston, or Bladder....Here at BMH all of our blocks interchange with any style tank we offer....The only differece will be in the price!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Mmmmm porkchop sammiches n 9$ all day dranks!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Mmmmm porkchop sammiches n 9$ all day dranks!!


lol.. you in the wroung topic.:facepalm:. thats the carl casper show.:cheesy:. but yea... ima be fuc'n thos up again this year.:drama:.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT RIP Jimmy, we miss you!


----------



## billu427 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT RIP Jimmy, we miss you!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Wow..... That's really cool of you guys.....

We still have the setup here in the boxes. 

I almost wish I needed a new setup. 

I miss jimmy everyday. One of the coolest dudes I ever met. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

R.I.P JIMMY


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good. People needs to get these from originators not the imitators!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Just in time I was considering ordering similar blocks from elsewhere now I don't have to.

Ride in peace Jimmy you are def missed homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...
> 
> To Jimmy may he ride in peace...
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]
View attachment 631110
[


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

How much for the pump an dump itself just like the pic above


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the fam.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

trealcha said:


> How much for the pump an dump itself just like the pic above


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I may want one for my new single pump.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm really thinking about getting a block for my new ride. What's my price bro jus on the block. Steel n aluminum.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Like the big port for the tank.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Streetplaya83 (Jun 10, 2013)

Whats the price for a complete pump with a adex? Not chrome?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Streetplaya83 said:


> Whats the price for a complete pump with a adex? Not chrome?


pm sent


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

How much for the pump an dump itself just like the pic above


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

How much for the pump with out dump thanx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

''MR.BOWTIE'' said:


> How much for the pump an dump itself just like the pic above


pm sent



$moneymaker$ said:


> How much for the pump with out dump thanx


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## ~SwitchItUp509~ (Aug 1, 2013)

How much for a comp pump with no dumps or chrome only pump with motor


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

~SwitchItUp509~ said:


> How much for a comp pump with no dumps or chrome only pump with motor


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*just a couple days to go :run:.. pre pay for your orders to pic up before the show at the shop.. or at the show..

black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

We did this as a 1-OFF design for the homie *Jimmy*, who has now past... I told jimmy I would let him bust out with it, before we would offer it to the public. *But like everything we do here*, fools wanna bite our style, So as a *dedication* to Jimmy, these are will be availible as an upgrade to any kit...

To Jimmy may he ride in peace...


































These are actual photos from the protype we did in November of 09' and block are left and right return.. Block we will be offering have daul side returns. 

Here is a pic of the complete 4 pumps,with Adel-II dumps and water facet style slow-down. Everything chromed and assembled...

































Availible in 3/4'' or 1'' top port with daul 3/8 side returns $115.00 per block 

or upgrade into a pump or kit for $55.00 more from a comp block or $30.00 more from any 3/4" or 1'' standard block

A nother Exclusive from us here at *Black Magic Hydraulics*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Do you still have these available?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I may wanna change up the rear pump blocks to these. I'm debating bro.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I may wanna change up the rear pump blocks to these. I'm debating bro.


DeBating or DeAcated...lol its only money...plus they look kool as hell...In remembrance of "Jimmy" from *Show N Go*
May he forever ride in paece


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> R.I.P JIMMY


That cool as hell... I'm gonna need two of those soon


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Don Pedro said:


>


BMH, I thought I heard you were selling these tricked out, with a larger ID pressure outlet, do you have or had blocks to match the pump heads? You plan on being open this Friday/Saturday, I'll be in town, with cash.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> DeBating or DeAcated...lol its only money...plus they look kool as hell...In remembrance of "Jimmy" from *Show N Go*
> May he forever ride in paece


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

